# Norfolk Island Pine knots



## Spinartist

Any one ever try turning the knots from a Norfolk Island Pine (NIP). Its really nice looking. I take big NIP logs that have gone bad from sitting to long & cut the knots out to make pens & my mini birdhouse ornaments. 
The branches are no good & aren't red like the knots that go into the log to the center pith. The knots take a thread extremely well too.
Here are knots I roughed out today.





Birdhouses on left & right ends are NIP knots

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13

Lee, those are very cool. I like your use of something ordinarily tossed to the side. No pix of a pen?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Cool! I've turned a little NIP, but I've never turned the knots by themselves.


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Lee, those are very cool. I like your use of something ordinarily tossed to the side. No pix of a pen?




Not yet. All sold. when I make another one I'll post picts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

@Don Ratcliff I bet Cook pine is da same. Try it if you get the right piece


----------



## Good Wood Sawmill

This is great! The only pine I fool with is southern yellow. As a sawyer, pine knots can be problematic. Kudos for turning them into unique, and useful pieces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman

Very nice. 

Les


----------



## barry richardson

Those are slick! Do you make the little birds?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> @Don Ratcliff I bet Cook pine is da same. Try it if you get the right piece


I'll try it out but I think you will win on design hands down. They areally very cool.


----------



## Spinartist

barry richardson said:


> Those are slick! Do you make the little birds?




No. Birds are from Craft Supply.


----------



## Spinartist

Bird houses have a threaded top & nest inside with eggs I make from Christmas palm seeds. About 1" diameter,

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Now your just showing off. I am not even going to try that...





We're not worthy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Now your just showing off. I am not even going to try that...
> 
> View attachment 112010
> 
> We're not worthy



Hence the name....spinARTIST...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Hence the name....spinARTIST...



Thanks you Marc

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

I wish I could like that post more than once....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I wish I could like that post more than once....


You wish I didn't know your true identity...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I wish I could like that post more than once....


@Mrs RipJack13 
I think your husband took your pink fingernail Polish again...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

She's sleeping....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> She's sleeping....


But at least she will know where all the pink Polish goes and will stop believing that burl ate it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Burl likes to lick feet...not the polish....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Weird dog...


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Since the @Brink meister has gone for the pink tutu pic again (oldie but a goody) and @ripjack13 has revealed his umm... flamboyant side I feel like I should support boobs for a month or something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Weird dog...


Maya's dog will lick her legs all the time. It's unnerving and more than a little creepy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Lee, what are you using to thread the caps on the bird houses? I can see a normal set of dies used to thread the bottom of the acorn, but a tap obviously won't run deep enough in the cap. You just thread a bolt of appropriate size into those, or what?

I actually have a couple dozen pictures of those saved off a website somewhere, and had thought about turning a few for Christmas presents. Cool you posted them here, so I know who to ask questions about them.


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> Since the @Brink meister has gone for the pink tutu pic again (oldie but a goody) and @ripjack13 has revealed his umm... flamboyant side I feel like I should support boobs for a month or something.



That would make you a bra

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> That would make you a bra



If reincarnation is really a thing that is my plan for coming back..... Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> Lee, what are you using to thread the caps on the bird houses? I can see a normal set of dies used to thread the bottom of the acorn, but a tap obviously won't run deep enough in the cap. You just thread a bolt of appropriate size into those, or what?
> 
> I actually have a couple dozen pictures of those saved off a website somewhere, and had thought about turning a few for Christmas presents. Cool you posted them here, so I know who to ask questions about them.




Rocky, I thread chase them which is an art it self.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Rocky, I thread chase them which is an art it self.
> 
> View attachment 112024
> 
> View attachment 112025



Dang Lee, how long did that take to learn??? Tony


----------



## Spinartist

I've taught so many folk to make birdhouse ornaments with glued on tops that when our woodturning guilds( I'm in 3 down here) do a show, a few other members will have them for sale along with mine. So I stepped mine up by thread chasing the tops & making the nest & eggs inside.


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Dang Lee, how long did that take to learn??? Tony




No longer than learning to use the skew!!  Really its something that takes a light steady touch and practice. Takes about 20 passes with the tool to cut a good thread. Soft wood doesn't thread easily. Ebony, boxwood, NIP knots, acrylic are great for threading. Everything else I thin c/a glue it, make 3 or 4 passes with the tool, c/a glue it, make 3 or 4 passes, etc... till done.
There are a few threading jigs on the market that cost $250 to $500. A set of thread chasers are $73ish. 
Probably some good ytube vids.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Burl likes to lick feet...not the polish....lol




That's because toes look like NIP knots!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Come on over and I give you a class!!


----------



## Spinartist

And NO, not a class on licking feet!!!!!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


>



Mmmmmmm, Ginger feet!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss

Spinartist said:


> A set of thread chasers are $73ish.



Nice workon the threads, as you said: "it kicks them up a notch" 

I've been thinking about getting a set of those Sorby chasers for a while now, and just got an Amazon gift card that might cover it. Do you have a preference for a particular thread count? Did you find one easier to master than another? Thanks!


----------



## Spinartist

duncsuss said:


> Nice workon the threads, as you said: "it kicks them up a notch"
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a set of those Sorby chasers for a while now, and just got an Amazon gift card that might cover it. Do you have a preference for a particular thread count? Did you find one easier to master than another? Thanks!



I use mainly 16 tpi. 20 tpi is OK too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

If you use good material & are making small diameter, 1" or less, go for higher tpi. Larger diameter, up to 4" use less tpi. I chose 16tpi for my small birdhouse ornaments & also to use for cremation urns up to 3" diameter opening. On ornaments smaller than 3/4" I make it work but 20tpi or 24tpi would be better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss

Spinartist said:


> I chose 16tpi for my small birdhouse ornaments & also to use for cremation urns up to 3" diameter opening


It sounds like 16tpi will cover more than 95% of the turnings I'd try to thread -- my typical boxes are 2" to 3" diameter, very rarely get up to 4" or smaller than 1.5".

Thanks!


----------



## Spinartist

duncsuss said:


> It sounds like 16tpi will cover more than 95% of the turnings I'd try to thread -- my typical boxes are 2" to 3" diameter, very rarely get up to 4" or smaller than 1.5".
> 
> Thanks!


 

Have you tried thread chasing before??


----------



## duncsuss

Spinartist said:


> Have you tried thread chasing before??


You mean aside from the occasional catch that cuts a screw-thread up the spindle I'm working on? 

(No, I haven't ever used a thread-chaser.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> If you use good material & are making small diameter, 1" or less, go for higher tpi. Larger diameter, up to 4" use less tpi. I chose 16tpi for my small birdhouse ornaments & also to use for cremation urns up to 3" diameter opening. On ornaments smaller than 3/4" I make it work but 20tpi or 24tpi would be better.



Where did you get yours? Thread chaser....


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Where did you get yours? Thread chaser....




I use the Sorby 16tpi I bought at Woodcraft several years ago while teaching classes there. Craft supply sells them too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Excellent...I'll look into that. Thank you.


----------



## Spinartist

duncsuss said:


> You mean aside from the occasional catch that cuts a screw-thread up the spindle I'm working on?
> 
> (No, I haven't ever used a thread-chaser.)




If you get that catch 6 times evenly spaced its a decoration!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

To start the threads you must go very gentile & steady till you get the first thread cut. If you put to much pressure when starting the first 4 passes of the tool you will "screw" it up every time. It's "the gentile art of thread chasing" .


----------



## Spinartist

And think about what kind of tool is a thread chaser?? It's a scraper. Treat it as one.

With the tool parallel to the lathe bed top cutting edge must be at center or slightly below on the _outside_ of your woodturning to cut properly.

And with the tool parallel to the lathe bed top cutting edge must be at center or slightly above on the _inside_ of your woodturning to cut properly.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> Where did you get yours? Thread chaser....


I didn't buy one yet, but Hartville Tool sells them (both on their own website and through Amazon)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> If you get that catch 6 times evenly spaced its a decoration!!



I have a Benjamin's Best finger grip chisel 





This is most likely closely related to way you use a thread chaser. Yes? 
It works good. I have used it quite a bit, and it did take some getting used to, but after a bit of practice, I fingered it out.
I like the idea of being able to thread something small. And I have a couple of urns to make in the future...


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> This is most likely closely related to way you use a thread chaser. Yes?



The videos I've seen of a chaser in use show the technique as being more like a "gentle stroking" action. I'd expect the finger-grip to be a "straight push into the wood".


----------



## ripjack13

Yes, kindof...I noticed I had to rock it gently side to side though to get the end "fingers" to shape....
I'll look for videos for sure on this threading, any good ones you'd recommend?


----------



## duncsuss

Ernie Conover, Cap'n Eddie, and Alan Batty all have good solid videos. (Naturally I'm biassed towards the English guy )

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

I'm thinkin one of Colin's treadle lathe's would work wonderful for that task, if it were only about 1200 miles closer. Short of wiring a VFD into my lathe to slow them down that far, I'm back to impossible because my lathe won't turn that slow.


----------



## duncsuss

rocky1 said:


> I'm thinkin one of Colin's treadle lathe's would work wonderful for that task, if it were only about 1200 miles closer. Short of wiring a VFD into my lathe to slow them down that far, I'm back to impossible because my lathe won't turn that slow.



My first lathe had a minimum speed of 750rpm -- but the Nova 1624-44 goes down to 215rpm which should be fine.


----------



## rocky1

I believe that's about where I'm at on my Grizzly Duncan, 750 rpm minimum. Not sure what low on end on the little Central Machinery lathe is, but it's not real slow.

Even so, I'm thinking 215 rpms would be a tad fast on one of those little acorn bird houses. There's just not a lot of room there before bottoming out on your thread cut.

How fast are you turning those when you cut them Lee?


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> I'm thinkin one of Colin's treadle lathe's would work wonderful for that task, if it were only about 1200 miles closer. Short of wiring a VFD into my lathe to slow them down that far, I'm back to impossible because my lathe won't turn that slow.



I use 300 - 400 rpms. I've done it at 600 rpms. Over that its almost impossible. & I don't use the arm brace

@rocky1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> I have a Benjamin's Best finger grip chisel
> 
> View attachment 112091
> 
> This is most likely closely related to way you use a thread chaser. Yes?
> It works good. I have used it quite a bit, and it did take some getting used to, but after a bit of practice, I fingered it out.
> I like the idea of being able to thread something small. And I have a couple of urns to make in the future...




You can use it as a "male" thread chaser


----------



## Spinartist

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Now your just showing off. I am not even going to try that...
> 
> View attachment 112010
> 
> We're not worthy




Don,

To make you worthy we could do a trade. You send a SFRB full of curly Koa & I'll make a pair of acorn birdhouse earrings (glue on top) & an acorn birdhouse necklace (threaded top - all with nest & eggs) for your lady using the Koa.  If yes I'll post in trade section.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> You can use it as a "male" thread chaser


It's too rounded I think....


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> I use 300 - 400 rpms. I've done it at 600 rpms. Over that its almost impossible. & I don't use the arm brace
> 
> @rocky1



Is 430 too fast? That's the slowest mine goes....


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Is 430 too fast? That's the slowest mine goes....




That depends on you!! Should work fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...I'll try it. I ordered a set of sorby's. Should be here next week...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...I'll try it. I ordered a set of sorby's. Should be here next week...


It's definitely worth watching the entire Alan Batty video -- at the end he shows how he sharpens them, and there are many useful tips all the way through (about stuff beyond just thread chasing.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Verizon internet only have 30 gigs a month!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Verizon internet only have 30 gigs a month!



That's what wifi is for.....go somewhere where they have it free....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Don,
> 
> To make you worthy we could do a trade. You send a SFRB full of curly Koa & I'll make a pair of acorn birdhouse earrings (glue on top) & an acorn birdhouse necklace (threaded top - all with nest & eggs) for your lady using the Koa.  If yes I'll post in trade section.
> 
> View attachment 112131

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Chicken?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> That's what wifi is for.....go somewhere where they have it free....



FREE?!


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> FREE?!
> 
> View attachment 112155



You islanders dont have free wifi?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Chicken?


I just got suckered into hacking my stash up for knives now you want me to trade for acorns and tiny chickens. 

I really need to check my forehead for the word sucker...

5...4...3...2........


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> You islanders dont have free wifi?


We do... Apparently rocky do not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


>


And 1...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

I'd have to drive 18 miles to town, to sit in a parking lot, to download that video to watch it!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> I'd have to drive 18 miles to town, to sit in a parking lot, to download that video to watch it!


And?


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> I'd have to drive 18 miles to town, to sit in a parking lot, to download that video to watch it!



It's worth the trip....


----------



## rocky1

And, then I'd have to find some place with free WiFi... Which is pretty limited on my side of town, maybe one restaurant, our one hotel on this side, you got to have a room with password, meaning I'd have to drive another 8 miles across town to find such.

And, while I may be addicted to the Internet, I am not that badly in need of an internet fix!


----------



## rocky1

Maybe have too... Today would have been a good day, had time to kill in town today and was all over, but I don't get to town often.


----------



## duncsuss

rocky1 said:


> And, then I'd have to find some place with free WiFi... Which is pretty limited on my side of town ...


Around here it's impossible to go anywhere without being bombarded by free WiFi connections -- KFC, Burger King, Panera, Starbucks, bookstores, the town library, the Honda dealer, Meineke, the shopping mall, Sal's Pizza ... and there are probably many, many more.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Same here too....


----------



## rocky1

Yeah... around here, that's ALL clear out on the other end of town. Hardees, Burger King mid-town maybe. I got Huddle House, 1 convenience store that might have wifi, and 1 hotel to choose from on my end. And, the hotel requires password for sure, may even require you pay for wifi. Huddle House I'm pretty sure has theirs open for the truckers that all stay there. (_Target Warehouse across the road._) Do have a Wendy's going up out here on our end of town shortly. They've got the banner up that says it's coming so far.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> And, then I'd have to find some place with free WiFi... Which is pretty limited on my side of town, maybe one restaurant, our one hotel on this side, you got to have a room with password, meaning I'd have to drive another 8 miles across town to find such.
> 
> And, while I may be addicted to the Internet, I am not that badly in need of an internet fix!


I came 8 miles and asked these fellas and they said to faller'em...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> I just got suckered into hacking my stash up for knives now you want me to trade for acorns and tiny chickens.
> 
> I really need to check my forehead for the word sucker...
> 
> 5...4...3...2........




So you're passing on the trade?


----------



## rocky1

No... he's just trying to stall you till he can get that Koa tree in the neighbor's backyard sawed down and dried out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> So you're passing on the trade?


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 112204




How about I fill the rest of a sfrb with prime camphor burl too? Sooo, acorns and tiny chickens & burl in the box. 3/4 of da box will be burl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> How about I fill the rest of a sfrb with prime camphor burl too? Sooo, acorns and tiny chickens & burl in the box. 3/4 of da box will be burl.




Are you actually trying to make a trade? I didn't realize you were serious what do you want to get.


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Are you actually trying to make a trade? I didn't realize you were serious what do you want to get.



Yes Don. A real trade.

You send a SFRB full of curly Koa & I'll make a pair of acorn birdhouse earrings (glue on top) & an acorn birdhouse necklace from your Koa (necklace with threaded top - all with nest & eggs) for your lady using the curly Koa.
I will also send primo camphor burl filling remainder of SFRB that the earrings & necklace is sent in.
Are you worthy of that??

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Yes Don. A real trade.
> 
> You send a SFRB full of curly Koa & I'll make a pair of acorn birdhouse earrings (glue on top) & an acorn birdhouse necklace from your Koa (necklace with threaded top - all with nest & eggs) for your lady using the curly Koa.
> I will also send primo camphor burl filling remainder of SFRB that the earrings & necklace is sent in.
> Are you worthy of that??


See, I still can't tell if you are serious. Perhaps because just reading anything you type makes me chuckle...


----------



## ripjack13

Hey chumly, a simple yes or no would suffice. 
If I had some ck I'd trade for some camphor smelling tiny chickens and eggs...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sorry, I'm still in shock for what I put in a box today. It may take a few days to recover from it where I can put more in another box.


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Nasty koa...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Got my thread cutters today!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 112423
> 
> Got my thread cutters today!!!




Excellent. Remember to have a clean smooth tool rest. Always be moving across or into the wood when first touching or engaging the wood. And very light cuts when starting the first thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have to watch those video too...


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> I have to watch those video too...


Having watched all three of the ones I linked to, I recommend starting with the Alan Batty one. I think he has the best technically (lighting, camera angles, etc) and his presentation is very thorough and precise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I jst started at the top and worked my way down...
Capt eddie reallllllly needs better lighting in his shop. At least open the garage door or something man....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

I just learned Allan Batty died last month ...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

duncsuss said:


> Around here it's impossible to go anywhere without being bombarded by free WiFi connections -- KFC, Burger King, Panera, Starbucks, bookstores, the town library, the Honda dealer, Meineke, the shopping mall, Sal's Pizza ... and there are probably many, many more.



WOW! Been a long time since I ate some Sal's pizza.


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> No... he's just trying to stall you till he can get that Koa tree in the neighbor's backyard sawed down and dried out.




Don't need to be dry!! Woodturners can deal with wet wood!!


----------

